# Size comparison L! vibe v rotary pump



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is the new LR rotary pump a lot bigger than the old vibe pump?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Of course it is, that's why the tank has been moved


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have never seen an LR in fairness hence the question


----------

